# WeatherTech® Window Deflectors for 2014 Nissan models!



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

All of you probably know the situations, when you are driving on the highway, wind streaming through your hair and suddenly the rain drops are falling and you need to close the window. This problem was already resolved by the WeatherTech® and their window deflectors. We would like to tell you a little bit more about this product designed for the Nissan 2014.
The main purpose of the window deflectors is to cut down on wind noise and stop rain from entering your ride. At 3 mm thick, these custom-fit, cast-acrylic deflectors are more than twice as thick as most brands, but the micro-thin mounting flange fits easily inside the window frame. Precision-crafted in Germany and available for most cars, SUVs, trucks and vans. 

Their main features are:
- Window deflectors are made of impact-resistant acrylic plastic
- Scratch-resistant and UV treated to prevent fading
- Mounts easily without tools or exterior tape.

We have them available in 2 color options - dark smoke and light smoke. You can either get the front set, the rear or both. 








To learn more about WeatherTech you can visit this page: http://www.carid.com/weathertech/

Tell us, what do you think about them?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Spring is already here and it is time to let the fresh air fill your ride! We just wanted to remind you about this great product and offer a quick review: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6BQKkH6V5E



*WeatherTech Side Window Deflectors* give you the freedom to open your windows without getting assaulted with wind noise or rain. They've been on the market for a long time and continue to prove their excellent reputation. Make your ride more comfortable with WeatherTech Side Window Deflectors!


----------

